# Changing Beans ---> Changing grind



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

I am new to this game so am quite surprised as to how much extraction times vary for different beans and thus require quite dramatic grind fineness changes and grind time tuning to achieve good extraction/extraction times. For example I changed beans last night from Nicaraguan finca el bosque to Ethiopian and on the same settings that were getting nice balanced shot results of 32g from 28 secs; get a gushing 14 secs to 32g of show which was dreadful and sour.

So, I guess the remedy is to go finer?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

You got it, see my thread about extraction times, some knowledgeable people have been posting on this thread about this. (ps not me







)


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

aha thanks!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This is definitely to be expected, although I personally found Finca El Bosque microlot from Rave needed a very fine grind (on my 65E about 2.2) and the only Ethiopian I have notes for, Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve wanted about a 4 (almost the coarsest yet). So if it was a one-off it could have been down to bad prep leading to channeling. If they're all coming out way too fast then yes, grind a lot finer and back off as you get there.

Remember it's good practice to have the grinder running when you tighten up, to avoid trapping grinds between the burrs as you tighten.


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

puck was perfect so no channeling?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

How many shots have come out too fast, and what effect have you found tightening the grind brings? A puck can look fine but if the edges haven't sealed you can get water getting between the inside of the basket and the grinds without actually brewing properly and almost no visual evidence on the puck itself - just watery coffee that ran too fast. But like I say, that's going to be a one-off (hopefully!) so I'd say grind finer and report back. The fact that I found Finca El Bosque to need a finer grind than an Ethiopian that isn't the same as yours could be a red herring. Only a few more shots will prove it though!

Remember to purge a little bit after each adjustment though as otherwise you'll still have a bit of the old grind level at the bottom of your puck which could mislead you. I've lost count of the times I've 'dialled in' only to find that the next shot is too tight! Easily overlooked.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lotuseater said:


> puck was perfect so no channeling?


Post extraction puck examination won't tell you a huge amount .


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks guys - will be pulling some more shots later today. Great advice cheers.


----------

